# CHECK YOUR IP ADDRESS



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

SEE YOUR IP ADDRESS

may be usful to some


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

going to a dos prompt (command Prompt) on your computer and typing in ipconfig and hitting enter will get you that info.

Better yet, it will tell you what Gateway you are on, as well your subnet mask. It will tell you this information regarding your own network connections, as well as when you are connected to the internet.

Go here for more info concerning this usefull little tool, which is included in at least Win98 and up!


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

yes randy...it also tells you that on the web page.......but this one gives you a nice orange background to look at
besides,not everyone know how to get to a command prompt.

 good luck mate


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Gee, it only shows my ISP and firewall addy and not my real one!


----------



## jose (Jan 23, 2002)

I just tried both ways website and dos-prompt.
Neither IP address, subnet Mark nor Default Gateway report the same number as the website's one! why?
Jose


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Could be 'cuz you have a firewall!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can get *IP Agent* for free.

http://grc.com/freepopular.htm


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

£steve and RandyG, Can you tell me why when I use both of your methods I get a different answer.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The one on the web page could be showing the IP address of a computer at your ISP, your proxy, firewall, or router.


----------



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Better yet try this:

ipconfig/all

This command will show everything.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

ipconfig /all


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks guys, both sem to work. However both also whizz past all the info. Dos used to allow you to scroll the screen or display it with the extensions /p or /w but this doesn't seem to work.

I'll keep experimenting.
TA


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Dingus,

even though running the command is possible through Start, Run I find that it scrolls all the info too afst to see for me as well.

I open a DOS window by using a shortcut to it with the properties set to C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM

or you can run command at the Start, Run

This will open a window that you can run the ipconfig command in.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm on 98se. I made a shortcut to Winipcfg.exe( in the Windows folder) and get the same info and stay in Windows.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Randy that done it perfect without scrolling. A much better way.

Stoner thanks but that doesn't give enough info, but thanks anyway for your suggestion. By the way, I would find out what your nickname means in Scotland, I think you might change it.

Another problem solved.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stoner:_
> *I'm on 98se. I made a shortcut to Winipcfg.exe( in the Windows folder) and get the same info and stay in Windows. *


That is because you are running 9x. This person is running on some NT machine 4.0, 5.0 (ahem 2000), XP. Must run ipconfig from command prompt then.

PS. And brendan, did you really find that correction necessary or ya just trying to get your post count up???


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Deh-its kind of an important correction, its the difference between working and not working (at least on my 98 and ME systems).
Winipcfg/IPConfig can shows the same info-try the More Info button for the rest of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

What brendandonhu said....

winipcfg /all

Should give you the more info screen.


----------



## Darg_mals (Oct 12, 2002)

I tried both ways SEE IP ADDRESS that you posted Steve and the other way in Dos they do not match. I would think the one in DOS would be correct.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yup, see post #9 in this thread.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

http://ipid.shat.net/

http://www.stilllistener.addr.com/checkpoint1/

http://www.samair.ru/proxy/proxychecker/


----------



## skip113 (Jan 25, 2002)

Just come across this post. Is there anyway of blocking your IP address or will that mean your connection won't work?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Common question skip113.

Imagine its your street address, not your IP.
If your house had no address, stalkers couldnt track you down! But you wouldnt get any mail either, because your house is not identifiable.

If you had no IP, hackers couldnt get to your system! But when you request data, it couldnt find its way back to you, because your computer is not indentifiable.

The only way to block your IP is to unplug your computer, and that wouldn't fix the problem very well 

But you can run a firewall. It allows harmless activity, while preventing potentially malicious activity.
I use ZoneAlarm.


----------



## skip113 (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks brendandonhu,

I'm not up on that sort of thing. I am running Norton firewall hopefully that will keep things at bay!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yup Norton Firewall does the same thing.


----------



## randyc (Mar 1, 2003)

WHOAH theres a randyc and a randyg...


----------



## AR1Redneck (Dec 13, 2002)

just a qucik question while you guys are on the subject of IP addys. Is there a way that one can change his/her IP address at any given time when they want to? Thanks in advance


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

AR1Redneck, short answer, no!

Your IP assigns you an IP addy when you login, or you have a permenent IP addy. There is a proxy and firewall option here, but nothing that I know of that you can manually change.

John


----------



## AR1Redneck (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks John, i didnt think so but wasnt sure. Thanks again


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

YW!


----------



## technot (Feb 17, 2003)

to see all results when using ipconfig in msdos type it in thus

ipconfig/all |more

the more command will pause the display at each full screen


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks for the tip! 

Just goes to show ya, that unlike Latin, DOS is not a dead language! 

John


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

cogito ergo sum john


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

carpe diem!


----------



## Laney (Jun 25, 2003)

I had checked my IP addy in the past, and it's completely different from the one I get when I went to the site you provided the link for.
Then I did some search and came up with other sites that check your IP, and in one of them I got 2 IP addys, one being my IP addy and the other one being "firewall/proxy server IP addy"... that's the IP addy that I got from the site you provided...

Now, my question is, why 2 different IP addys and what is the firewall/proxy server IP addy?

thanks!
Elaine


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

The firewall IP addy is the one that other people (machines) should see when they try to probe your PC.
A proxy Server is one that you go through for protection, much the same as the firewall idea.


----------



## Laney (Jun 25, 2003)

ok, I think I get it now... I use WWWFileShare program and my IP is the one that it uses... :O)
thanks for taking the time to reply to me!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

No problem and *welcome to TSG!*


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks to all for the commands to display your IP


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

if you have a router, IPCONFIG will only give your local IP address, while the webiste will give the actual IP asigned by your ISP.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by srhoades:_
> *if you have a router, IPCONFIG will only give your local IP address, while the webiste will give the actual IP asigned by your ISP. *


The website gives your routers address, which is yes, USUALLY the IP your ISP assigned to you.


----------

